# Electronic Ear Muffs



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking for recommendations on a pair electronic ear muffs. Need a good NRR and a good price. Only use about 4-6 times a year so do not need top of the line stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use the walker razor slim. If I'm going to shoot at an indoor range I'll throw earplugs on under them to. Work great outdoors and batteries last forever.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My wife got me these for Christmas and I like them, you can turn them up to enhance the sounds around you until you shoot.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/HONEYWELL-SAFETY-IMPACT-BOLT/2764381.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Get a pair from Harbor Freight. They cost around $15 and work just fine.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

My wife got me the Walkers Xcel, their great. They have like 5 different settings to use and they were about $100. I don't know how much of a budget you have, but hearing protection is nothing to go cheap on.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys....I was on the fence on pretty much the ones you guys mentioned and agree.... there is no reason to skimp on ear pro. That being said, I found a nice pair of walkers on sale. They had pretty positive reviews and had used walkers before. They had a 26 nrr so I'm going to give these a try. Thanks for the input.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I got these (picture)(walkers), still "testing". Always use to use ear plugs when shooting for sighting in, patterning, etc. but never wore anything while hunting, except dove,i wear the ear plugs that have the valve in them, suppose to allow for conversation but close for loud noise, actually work pretty good... but my ears are as important as my eyes while hunting...I know risking losing hearing...
I think I got these in the $30 range believe it or not !


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Shot my friends .450 bushmaster with out ear protection. My ear is still ringing. Lol i sprung for the peltor tactical . Good for indoor ranges. You can hear everything except loud sounds. When the gun fires all sound stops for a moment then you can hear everything again. Much better than ear plugs.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just purchased a 2nd set of the Peltor Tactical earmuffs for my range bag. I've been well satisfied with the fit, performance, & battery life of this product. We have another brand (unsure which one) that is a PIA to change the batteries, since the whole oval cushion has to come off (no external battery door) which stinks. Mike


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Well after several range dates and usage of my ear pro from above, I can tell you I'm very pleased with them. Sounds/directions can be heard without issue and really reduces gun shots! Actually sad that I didn't spend the money on these things way earlier. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

